
Show HN: A yield curve application made with quantra.io - melenaboija
https://terminal.quantra.io/
======
melenaboija
I already posted this but it seems it was flagged (not sure what it means) and
the administrators said I had to improve it. So that is what I tried to do
adding a small help and making it more user friendly.

Thanks!!

